# vServer Gentoo / Kernel / Virtuozzo / Haarausfall

## SvenFischer

Hallo,

ich habe mir bei netclusive.de einen vServer mit 320MB RAM und 320MB swap gemietet. Na ja, schnell wurde mir klar das da nicht so richtiges feeling mit Debian und den ganzen installieren Diensten aufkommt. Also habe ich diverse Dinge gelöscht. Aber langsam bekomme ich einen Hals, weil ich mich nicht so mit Debian auskenne und scheinbar einige Dinge auf einem vServer verknorzt sind. Ich schaffe es nun nicht mehr mysql als daemon laufen zu lassen, egal was ich lösche oder neu installieren...

- Scheinbar kann man keine eigenen Kernel auf so einer Kiste installieren, warum und kann mir das mal einer genauer bitte erklären.

- Debian macht mich verrückt und ich würde gerne Gentoo probieren. Kann ich das einfach so installieren, wo gibt es howtos?

- Eines dieser Gentoo Howtos berücksichtigt Virtuozzo, das bei mir aber nicht mehr läuft. Wie kann man das wieder zum Leben erwecken? (Howto?)

- Sind diese vServer so beschissen wie ich denke oder stelle ich mich einfach nur dumm an? Ich meine, wenn ich /etc/hosts oder /etc/hostname ändere, dann sind die beim Neustart wieder im Ursprungszustand. Muss das so sein? Ich krampfe den ganzen Tag schon rum und bin echt am Ende.

Ich weiss, hier ist kein Debian/Virtuozzo Forum, aber sicher gibt es hier schon Geeks die das durchgemacht haben /Hoffnung).

----------

## SvenFischer

Also,

mit Virtuozzo kann ich schon den "Container" verwalten, aber scheinbar kann er dort nicht mehr richtig arbeiten wegen meiner vermurksten Installation. Die Wartung/Reparatur liegt also in greifbarer Nähe, wenn ich die anderen Fragen beantwortet bekomme.

----------

## blu3bird

 *Quote:*   

> Scheinbar kann man keine eigenen Kernel auf so einer Kiste installieren, warum und kann mir das mal einer genauer bitte erklären.

 

Weil ein vServer kein richtiger virtueller Server ist, sondern nur ein teil-virtualisierter. D.h. Du hast dein eigenes Userland, benutzt aber noch als Kernel den des Hostsystems. Ob das irgendwelche riesen Vorteile gegenüber anderen Lösungen hat weiß ich allerdings nicht, aber es scheint wohl besser geeignet zu sein wenn man besonders viele (> 20) virtuelle Server auf einer Hardware-Kiste unterbringen will.

 *Quote:*   

> Debian macht mich verrückt und ich würde gerne Gentoo probieren. Kann ich das einfach so installieren, wo gibt es howtos?

 

Klar, das ganz normale Handbook, 90% davon passen auch für eine vServer-Installation

 *Quote:*   

> Eines dieser Gentoo Howtos berücksichtigt Virtuozzo, das bei mir aber nicht mehr läuft. Wie kann man das wieder zum Leben erwecken? (Howto?)

 

Starte Deinen vServer über das Virtuozzo-Panel im Rescue-Modus und verbinde Dich per ssh. Dann überspringst Du die Punkte mit Festplatte partitionieren und mounten, entpackst das vServer Stage-Archiv(liegt  auf den ftp-servern im unterverzeichnis experimentel, gibt es als x86 und x86_64 Version), chrootest Dich und machst eine (relativ) normale Installation, /etc/fstab, /etc/resolv.conf, /etc/conf.d/net einfach von Deinem Originalsystem kopieren.

Bootloader und Kernel brauchst Du am Ende auch nicht machen.

 *Quote:*   

> Sind diese vServer so beschissen wie ich denke oder stelle ich mich einfach nur dumm an? Ich meine, wenn ich /etc/hosts oder /etc/hostname ändere, dann sind die beim Neustart wieder im Ursprungszustand. Muss das so sein? Ich krampfe den ganzen Tag schon rum und bin echt am Ende.

 

Muss irgendein Spezialscript von Deinem Hoster sein, meiner macht sowas nicht. Ein "Anti"-Script über /etc/conf.d/local.start könnte helfen  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Ich weiss, hier ist kein Debian/Virtuozzo Forum, aber sicher gibt es hier schon Geeks die das durchgemacht haben /Hoffnung).

 

Wenn irgendeine andere Linux-Distribution drauf läuft, läuft Gentoo erst recht  :Wink: 

Ich hab einen bei 1blu:

```
$ emerge --info

Portage 2.1.4.4 (default-linux/amd64/vserver, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.9-023stab046.2-smp x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.9-023stab046.2-smp x86_64 AMD Opteron(tm) Processor 246

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 06 Apr 2008 22:00:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r9

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.7.9-r1, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=opteron -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=opteron -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/tmp/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox strict userfetch userpriv usersandbox"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="en_US.UTF-8"

LINGUAS="en"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="amd64 big-tables bzip2 cgi cli crypt ctype diskio dnsdb eap-tls elf exiscan exiscan-acl extraengine fastcgi gdbm glibc-omitfp hpn ithreads json lighttpd logrotate max-idx-128 multiuser mysql mysqli ncurses nls nptl nptlonly pcre php ruby sasl server session smp snmp spf ssl suhosin syslog threads threadsonly unicode urandom vim vim-syntax xml zip zlib" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en" USERLAND="GNU"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

Ich habe noch folgendes in meiner /etc/portage/profile/package.provided weil ein World-Update das sonst immer installieren wollte...

```
# we use sys-apps/baselayout-vserver instead

sys-apps/baselayout-9999

# vserver...

sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-9999

sys-apps/module-init-tools-9999
```

Hoffe das bringt Dich einem funktierendem vServer ein bisschen näher,

bluebird

----------

## artbody

Ich bin grad am testen ob das auch auch server4you geht

nachdem Versuch gestern abend hab ich es heute nochmal probiert

gestern bin ich am Netzwerk hängengeblieben, also leider kein ssh Zugang

nun folgendes ist gemacht:

```
cp ./etc/fstab /root

cp ./etc/resolv.conf /root

cd /mnt 

 rm -fr ./lib64/*

 rm -fr ./usr/*

 rm -fr ./tmp/*

 rm -fr ./srv/*

 rm -frv ./opt/*

 rm -frv ./etc*

 rm -frv ./lib*

 rm -frv ./sbin*

 rm -frv ./bin*

 rm -fr ./home/*

 rm -fr ./sys/*

 rm -fr ./proc/*

 wget ftp://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/.5/gentoo/releases/amd64/2008.0/stages/stage3-amd64-2008.0.tar.bz2

wget ftp://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/.5/gentoo/snapshots/portage-latest.tar.bz2

 

tar xvjpf stage3-*2008*.tar.bz2

tar xvjf /mnt/portage-latest.tar.bz2 -C /mnt/usr

nano -w /mnt/etc/make.conf

----------------------------------------------------------

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/tmp/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox strict userfetch userpriv usersandbox"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="en_US.UTF-8"

LINGUAS="en"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="amd64 big-tables bzip2 cgi cli crypt ctype diskio dnsdb eap-tls elf exiscan exiscan-acl extraengine fastcgi gdbm glibc-omitfp hpn ithreads json lighttpd logrotate max-idx-128 multiuser mysql mysqli ncurses nls nptl nptlonly pcre php ruby sasl server session smp snmp spf ssl suhosin syslog threads threadsonly unicode urandom vim vim-syntax xml zip zlib" 

ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" 

APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" 

ELIBC="glibc" 

KERNEL="linux" 

LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" 

LINGUAS="en" 

USERLAND="GNU"

----------------------------------------------------------

mkdir ./usr/local/portage

mkdir ./etc/portage

mkdir ./etc/portage/profile

nano -w ./etc/portage/profile/package.provided

----------------------------------------------------------

# we use sys-apps/baselayout-vserver instead

sys-apps/baselayout-9999

# vserver... 

sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-9999

sys-apps/module-init-tools-9999

----------------------------------------------------------

cp -L /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/etc/

mount -t proc none /mnt/proc

mount -o bind /dev /mnt/dev

 chroot /mnt /bin/bash

 

 env-update

 source /etc/profile

 export PS1="(chroot) $PS1"

 

passwd root

**********

emerge --sync

emerge  --regen

# blocks problem beseitigen

emerge "~bash-3.2_p17" && emerge portage && emerge bash

emerge -C mktemp && emerge coreutils

emerge -avuDN world

emerge syslog-ng vixie-cron

rc-update add vixie-cron default

rc-update add syslog-ng default

rc-update add sshd default

```

So nun hab ich das Netzwerk zu konfigurieren

da blieb ich gestern hängen.

```

nano -w ./etc/conf.d/net 

-------------------------------

config_venet0=( "127.0.0.1/24 brd 127.255.255.255" )

routes_venet0=(

   "default via 191.255.255.1"      

               

)

config_venet0:0=( "62.75.163.174/24 brd 0.0.0.0" )

-------------------------------

ln -s /etc/init.d/net.lo /etc/init.d/net.venet0

rc-update add net.venet0 default

 

   ln -s /etc/init.d/net.lo /etc/init.d/net.venet0:0

 rc-update add net.venet0:0 default

```

die orginaldatei von der alten debianconfig /etc/network/interfaces

```
# This configuration file is auto-generated.

# WARNING: Do not edit this file, otherwise your changes will be lost.

# Please edit template /etc/network/interfaces.template instead.

auto lo

iface lo inet loopback

   address 127.0.0.1

   netmask 255.0.0.0

   broadcast 127.255.255.255

   up ip route replace 127.0.0.0/8 dev lo

# Auto generated venet0 interfaces

auto venet0

iface venet0 inet static

   address 127.0.0.1

   netmask 255.255.255.255

   broadcast 0.0.0.0

   up route add -net 191.255.255.1 netmask 255.255.255.255 dev venet0

   up route add default gw 191.255.255.1

auto venet0:0

iface venet0:0 inet static

   address 62.75.163.174

   netmask 255.255.255.255

   broadcast 0.0.0.0

```

```

#exit chroot

exit

cp /root/fstab /mnt/etc

cp /root/resolv.conf ./etc

  nano -w ./etc/conf.d/hostname

  

  

  nano -w ./etc/hosts

umount  /mnt/dev /mnt/proc 

```

Ausgabe im orginal Debian

```

 route

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

191.255.255.1   *               255.255.255.255 UH    0      0        0 venet0

127.0.0.0       *               255.0.0.0       U     0      0        0 lo

default         191.255.255.1   0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 venet0

vsxxxxx:/# cat /etc/resolv.conf

nameserver      217.172.191.6

nameserver      217.172.166.8

```

Debian scheint da einiges anderst zu handeln als mein geliebtes Gentoo

Hat mir da jemand eventuell noch ein Tip   :Wink: 

----------

## artbody

 :Crying or Very sad:  Naja schaut so aus, als ob irgend was faulig ist

nach reboot - kein ssh

nach erneutem rescuestart und chroot 

dmesg = 0

messages auch nichts

schaut irgend wie danach aus, als ob der net mal im Ansatz das Gentoo bootet

ergo -> altes System über Backup einspielen und sich weiter mit Deb rumärgern

----------

